# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met psychiatrische ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Kliniek Sanatia (Psychiatrische Verzorgingstehuis)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Kliniek Sanatia (Psychiatrische Verzorgingstehuis)
Collegestraat 45 
Brussel


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Kliniek Sanatia (Psychiatrische Verzorgingstehuis).*

----------

